# dyeing maple pink.



## jimmyjames (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm looking for some info on during some curly maple pink, I want to build a nice box out of some super curly maple and bleach it and dye it pink(my daughters favorite color) . I've never dyed wood before, what are the steps involved for this? Somewhere I read an article about bleach I the wood first with a 2 part mixture but I can't find the article...... any advice?


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2013)

I've done a little bleaching with the two part stuff, and it couldn't be simpler... Just follow the directions on the box. After it's dry, sand lightly and apply your dye. I've never used pink, so I don't have a source for the dye. The bleach I used was the brand that Woodcraft carries... I think it's Zinsser(or something like that). After the dye, lightly sand and then your finish of choice.


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 6, 2013)

What David said regarding the bleach. Buy it and follow the directions. Getting the "pink" could be a challenge. Pink, not being light red, would need some white, and whether or not the white of the bleached wood would come out really pink is iffy. You can get pink pearl, which is added sparingly to clear lacquer and I don't think that it would hide the curly wood grain.

Be sure to prep a bunch of scrap for trial and error.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, I will order some of the bleach and an couple different pink dies and try it out on some scraps and see what I come up with


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 6, 2013)

Or-------------------- buy a big pink Sharpie


----------

